# Hook's Custom Calls



## FALCON z (Jan 17, 2013)

I finally decided to try out this Harrison Hoot N Stick, I've seen so many good reviews on.

Well just got off the phone with Scott Hook today.   I called with the intent of only getting the hooter.  When done talking to him, I purchased their crow call, the executioner and presuader mouth calls also.  He's a very nice guy that will take the time to talk to you like a friend instead of a customer.  Very informative.  I'm excited about getting my new calls in and don't mind spending money with a fellow like him.

Anyone else use any of his calls?


----------



## boothy (Jan 17, 2013)

The hooks mouthcalls are top notch!


----------



## Brad (Jan 17, 2013)

I like them a lot.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 17, 2013)

I have the Hoot N Stick. I like it.


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Makes very good diaphram calls.


----------



## rfeltman41 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hoot n stick is not a power call, sounds great. I talked to Scott and he agreed. I ended sending it back to him. Great guy I just wanted something louder. Did you order the plastic or wood owl call?


----------



## antnye (Jan 17, 2013)

The hootnstick sounds great. Got one made of Osage at the convention last year.  Best owl call I've heard.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 17, 2013)

antnye said:


> The hootnstick sounds great. Got one made of Osage at the convention last year.  Best owl call I've heard.



X2 Osage top notch


----------



## FALCON z (Jan 17, 2013)

rfeltman- I was going to get the walnut but he steered me toward the plastic since its what he uses.  What did u find louder that u r pleased with?


----------



## rfeltman41 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have an old tube type call that looks like a grunt tube on roids. This thing is loud and honestly doesn't sound like an owl, but it cranks up the gobblers ridges awAy. I think it's a Lohman. I think it creates more of a shock gobble. I've had many offers on it but its gold to me.


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 18, 2013)

FALCON z said:


> rfeltman- I was going to get the walnut but he steered me toward the plastic since its what he uses.  What did u find louder that u r pleased with?



We opened up one of the exit holes a few years ago for a tad more volume.. I think it helped also in the fact alot of guys try to push to much air through the call.. 

I have a couple different ones and all last year I opted for plastic.. To my ears the wood is a fuzz mellower, but the plastic seems to give a little more volume..


----------



## rfeltman41 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm sure I was pushing too much air, used to blowing the Lohman. The sound was amazing.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 18, 2013)

Great calls, I use them.

Plastic is the way to go for both the Owl and Crow call, a bit louder and sharper sound, to me and most ppl the plastic sounds better in those calls.


----------



## FALCON z (Feb 6, 2013)

Got these calls in a couple of weeks ago.  The hooter isn't quite as loud as my primos but very close.  I like the fact that I don't have to take a barrel off to laugh with it.  The laugh sounds more realistic, too.  And far as mouth calls, I believe these two are the best I've ever put in my mouth.  They fit good and have a great sound.  Blows away any Primos, HS, or Woodhavens i've tried.


----------



## JDoster (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm a big fan on their mouth calls!


----------

